# How much is enough?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, how much is enough? How can i tell when they have enough to satisfy their hunger? Obviously an adult female is gonna need like 2 or 3 times as much as an adult male... How do you guys tell?


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Sep 3, 2007)

When they don't go after a butterfly.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> When they don't go after a butterfly.


What if i dont feed them a butterfly? :?:


----------



## Andrew (Sep 3, 2007)

What he means to say is that they will stop showing interest in food when they are full.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

Let me rephrase my own question... ( :roll: ) How much is enough for some giant asian nymphs


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2007)

There is no set food amount. You just have to find what works for you. If the mantids are nice and plump they're getting enough food.


----------

